# Martyrdom Stories from Guy (Guido) de Bres



## Guido's Brother (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm preparing the last letter from de Bres to his mother for publication in the fall. Towards the end of this letter, de Bres tells a couple of stories from the history of the church. Can anybody help me place these stories? I.e. who are they about? The one mentions Romain, but I'm having a hard time determining who that was. Here is the relevant section:

********************

That reminds me of reading in church history about the great persecutions. There was this time when the poor Christians were gathered outside of some city to hear the word of God. There was a certain governor who had been sent to put to death these poor faithful ones. Now as this governor was on his way to execute his wicked commission, word came to the ears of a faithful and true Christian woman. She ran quickly with her baby in her arms to join the gathering. Now as she came to the soldiers of the tyrants, she pushed her way through. The governor saw her hurrying and asked her where she was going in such haste. She promptly responded that she was going to join the gathering of Christians. He said to her, “Haven’t you understood the charge and the commission which was given to me to put all these people to death?” She responded, “Yes, I have and that is why I am hurrying, so that I may be so fortunate as to suffer with the others.” Then he asked her, “And what will you do with this little child?” “I am taking him with me,” she said, “that he may also share in the crown of martyrs with the others.” The tyrant was broken-hearted at the words of this woman and returned to his master without executing his task. Behold, that was definitely a heart marvellously aflame with zeal for the love of God – it was a heart worthy to be held up as an example for all women.

It reminds me again of another mother and her son at the time when Romain was martyred. When he was asked to adore some images, he said loudly and clearly in a public place that he adored only one God through Jesus Christ his Son and that this doctrine was so certain and true, that if they would ask a young child of seven years who was not preoccupied with any particular affection, he would say this same thing. So they took a small child of about seven years age and Romain asked him saying, “Come here my son. Should we worship many gods, or should we worship God through Jesus Christ?” The child answered him, “Among us small children, we know that there is only one God.” Then the tyrant sent for the mother, and whipped the little child in the presence of his mother. The child asked for a drink from his mother. She responded to him, “Alas, my child, I have nothing from which to give you a drink. But go my son, drink from the cup of martyrs with the little children which Herod put to death.” Then the child was beheaded.


----------

